# Apostilled certificates



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anyone else been asked to have their marrage certificate apostilised or is this just yet another civil servants ruse to fob us off?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Lunar-Tech said:


> Has anyone else been asked to have their marrage certificate apostilised or is this just yet another civil servants ruse to fob us off?


What did they say you needed it for? Where did you get married, and what nationalities are you both?

We needed a sworn translation of our marriage certificate in order to get my residency card (husband has a job here, I don't yet), but never heard of it needing to be apostilised... :confused2:


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

Paro again! 
I am my wife´s dependent but the would not accept our UK marrage cert. we were both born in England, both of us have residency here in Spain and I am shown as a dependent on our tax returns. 
They said at first we needed to have the certificate translated into spanish by the british consulate because a new law that had just been brought in this year requiring all documents submited to a government department to be translated into spanish. but when we made further enquires they now say we need our original certificate to be apostled in accordance with the hague convention. no mention of translation.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Lunar-Tech said:


> Paro again!
> I am my wife´s dependent but the would not accept our UK marrage cert. we were both born in England, both of us have residency here in Spain and I am shown as a dependent on our tax returns.
> They said at first we needed to have the certificate translated into spanish by the british consulate because a new law that had just been brought in this year requiring all documents submited to a government department to be translated into spanish. but when we made further enquires they now say we need our original certificate to be apostled in accordance with the hague convention. no mention of translation.


Hmm, I don't know then. If they decide you *do* need to have it translated, there's a list of approved sworn translators here http://www.maec.es/es/MenuPpal/Ministerio/Tablondeanuncios/InterpretesJurados/Documents/2011sepIIJJ.pdf but otherwise I don't know I'm afraid... hopefully someone else will!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

They want apostillas with and for everything these days! As if it something you can get done in five seconds. Half of them don´t know what they are talking at all. A few months ago, PARO wanted me to have an apostille stamp on my U1 (old E301)! 

Yesterday, the Civil Register wanted my divorce certificate apostilled too but I am not having it. A sworn translation will suffice, or so they told me on the phone and then one hour later they said they won´t accept it without the apostille. Pah! 

I thought the UK was bad with the red tape thingy but my gosh!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> They want apostillas with and for everything these days! As if it something you can get done in five seconds. Half of them don´t know what they are talking at all. A few months ago, PARO wanted me to have an apostille stamp on my U1 (old E301)!
> 
> Yesterday, the Civil Register wanted my divorce certificate apostilled too but I am not having it. A sworn translation will suffice, or so they told me on the phone and then one hour later they said they won´t accept it without the apostille. Pah!
> 
> I thought the UK was bad with the red tape thingy but my gosh!


yep - I had to get my 2 daughters' birth certifcates apostilled for something a few months ago - despite us having been 'in the system' for 9 years now & having used them for tons of things over the years

& it ain't cheap!


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yep - I had to get my 2 daughters' birth certifcates apostilled for something a few months ago - despite us having been 'in the system' for 9 years now & having used them for tons of things over the years
> 
> & it ain't cheap!


No it aint cheap at 60 sobs !

here is a link to get them
https://www.ukofficialservices.co.uk/MarriageCertificateOrder.aspx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

That website seems dodgy..... is that where you got them from Xabia?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lunar-Tech said:


> No it aint cheap at 60 sobs !
> 
> here is a link to get them
> https://www.ukofficialservices.co.uk/MarriageCertificateOrder.aspx


60 quid 

I went straight to the FCO

http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/about-us/what-we-do/services-we-deliver/legal-services/Legalisation/http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/about-us/w...ices/Legalisation/030-Links/010-How-to-apply/
30 quid per apostille & I thought that was a bit much!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry for the silly question, but what do they actually do to the documents?


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> 60 quid
> 
> I went straight to the FCO
> 
> ...


Phew thanks Xabiachica that seems almost cheap now! 



Could you or some kind mod correct the thread title please my dislexia is showing even more than usual!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Legalise them a little bit more, I think....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Sorry for the silly question, but what do they actually do to the documents?


presumably they check that they are real


then they attach what is essentially a post-it note with an official seal on it to the back .....................


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> presumably they check that they are real
> 
> 
> then they attach what is essentially a post-it note with an official seal on it to the back .....................


....and take £30 off you! Interesting - wonder if we'll come across this sooner or later...


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

We had to submit our marriage certificate to the local Security Office a few weeks ago and they accepted a copy stamped/authorised by our local Town Hall. At the time this seemed ridiculous as how can a local Town Hall confirm that a UK marriage certificate is a true copy, but it was stamped and accepted, so we never queried it. 

This may be worth a try before paying.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chica22 said:


> We had to submit our marriage certificate to the local Security Office a few weeks ago and they accepted a copy stamped/authorised by our local Town Hall. At the time this seemed ridiculous as how can a local Town Hall confirm that a UK marriage certificate is a true copy, but it was stamped and accepted, so we never queried it.
> 
> This may be worth a try before paying.


I thought that what they did was; once they saw the original, they then confirm that the photocopy is an exact replica of it.

That is, they MUST see the original first!

Simples??


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I specifically asked the question about our marriage cert. when they asked for it & was told there is no need for a translation. Everything I gave them went into an auto copier, plastic driving licence included, in a specific order & it transferred onto his computer in seconds. Quite impressed I was. :clap2:


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> I specifically asked the question about our marriage cert. when they asked for it & was told there is no need for a translation. Everything I gave them went into an auto copier, plastic driving licence included, in a specific order & it transferred onto his computer in seconds. Quite impressed I was. :clap2:


So it is Just an awkward civil servant thing then !


----------



## hwagoner (Nov 25, 2012)

yes we had to get all documents appostilled. Birth, Marriage, Police, Finance etc... /SNIP/

We were married in CA, but lived in NC thus had to send our Marriage Certificate to CA for the appostille.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

So, we went to get me registered as a dependent on hubby's social security today (I know it's been a bit delayed, this is for a variety of reasons but I have private insurance in the meantime) and guess what they wanted?!

ETA: presumably it's only the original English version that can be apostilled? (Not the sworn translation)


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I think you can get the apostilles from the British Consulate in Alicante, no need to send them to Milton Keynes...


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep I've found the British Consulate here in BCN, only open till 14:30 though so will pop round tomorrow...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> So, we went to get me registered as a dependent on hubby's social security today (I know it's been a bit delayed, this is for a variety of reasons but I have private insurance in the meantime) and guess what they wanted?!
> 
> ETA: presumably it's only the original English version that can be apostilled? (Not the sworn translation)


lol!!

yes, the original!!

if you courier it you get it back in about a week


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> I think you can get the apostilles from the British Consulate in Alicante, no need to send them to Milton Keynes...


nope - the consulates don't do apostilles - you have to send them to Milton Keyenes

or at least that's what they told me in April


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> nope - the consulates don't do apostilles - you have to send them to Milton Keyenes
> 
> or at least that's what they told me in April


Oh bu99er  Well, I'm going to go to the consulate tomorrow morning as Social Security woman told me I could get it done there... Not that this means I can, of course, but going to ask there first. Will let you know!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Let us know as I need a few apostilles for this and that... 

or maybe the ´chinese´ shops sell them? Will have a look tomorrow! - They do sell pretty much anything!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Oh bu99er  Well, I'm going to go to the consulate tomorrow morning as Social Security woman told me I could get it done there... Not that this means I can, of course, but going to ask there first. Will let you know!


yes, that's what we were told, too, but it wasn't true - I'd be interested to know if it has changed

although the FCO website says it's the only place you can have it done


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Just spoken to the British Consulate here in BCN. We *do* have to send the certificate to the UK


----------



## hwagoner (Nov 25, 2012)

Not sure about UK, but that is how it is for USA as well.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

How did you send the documents over there? It says they can Fedex them back but says "Couriers or courier companies will not deliver to a PO Box address. Customers who wish to use a trackable service, should send by Royal Mail Special Delivery."
Not much help when in Spain! Guess it'll have to be normal post and fingers crossed...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

goingtobcn said:


> How did you send the documents over there? It says they can Fedex them back but says "Couriers or courier companies will not deliver to a PO Box address. Customers who wish to use a trackable service, should send by Royal Mail Special Delivery."
> Not much help when in Spain! Guess it'll have to be normal post and fingers crossed...


 I'm not sure whereabouts you are – and if you're anywhere near the Costa Blanca then I strongly recommend this company – in fact funnily enough I was talking about the minimum of the post a little while ago. Their service is far faster, cheaper and more reliable than using the Spanish postal system. They ship by freight your documents over to the UK and then either send them by Royal mail special delivery or by a courier service – depending on what you choose but I have used them several times now and found their service to be quite excellent and great value for money – a lot cheaper than local careers here in Spain or indeed the postal system.

Mail, Postal and Courier Services, Spain to UK - Easypost - Homepage


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Can you just not send them by normal recorded delivery to Milton Keynes? 

Wonder what Xabiachica did or how?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Can you just not send them by normal recorded delivery to Milton Keynes?
> 
> Wonder what Xabiachica did or how?


I couriered them to Milton Keynes by fedex or UPS or somesuch - I went into one of those TotalPostal type places - I can't remember which - we have so many in Jávea....

I had them Fedex'd by the FCO to my home address

I just don't trust normal correos/Royal mail - even the recorded delivery - I've heard so many horror stories


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

But that might be expensive?? Do you remember how much?

I have to send my marriage certificate and my divorce sentence this week!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> But that might be expensive?? Do you remember how much?
> 
> I have to send my marriage certificate and my divorce sentence this week!


a lot!!

I can't remember, but all in all it came to something like 100€ including the apostille stamps for 2 certs

the apostilles were 30 quid each so 30€ maybe? - shop around though, some couriers are cheaper than others for essentially the same service


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

The problem is that the FCO in Milton Keynes say that I can't use a courier as couriers will not deliver to a PO Box, and their address is a PO Box. They suggest using Royal Mail recorded delivery, but that's not very helpful when we're not in the UK! What's the Spanish equivalent of recorded delivery? 
Steve_in_Spain, thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, that company is a little too far down the coast (we're in Barcelona). Will have a look for similar companies round here though.
Other option is to courier to my parents in the UK then ask them to send on with a courier...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> The problem is that the FCO in Milton Keynes say that I can't use a courier as couriers will not deliver to a PO Box, and their address is a PO Box. They suggest using Royal Mail recorded delivery, but that's not very helpful when we're not in the UK! What's the Spanish equivalent of recorded delivery?
> Steve_in_Spain, thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, that company is a little too far down the coast (we're in Barcelona). Will have a look for similar companies round here though.
> Other option is to courier to my parents in the UK then ask them to send on with a courier...


I distinctly remember couriering them 

that idea of yours to send them to your parents would be an idea though


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, got it - I can send it with a courier to a different address Customers must NOT visit the address below to submit an application. We will not be responsible for any costs incurred for travel to this address.
Sure it won't be cheap, but don't want to lose the original or our marriage certificate!

xabiachica, as I think you said, I was able to include the cost of them couriering it back to me in the cost of the apostille (another £14.50 after £30 for the stamp)


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I couriered them to Milton Keynes by fedex or UPS or somesuch - I went into one of those TotalPostal type places - I can't remember which - we have so many in Jávea....
> 
> I had them Fedex'd by the FCO to my home address
> 
> I just don't trust normal correos/Royal mail - even the recorded delivery - I've heard so many horror stories


 I completely agree – if you're sending something of no value or minimal importance then great use the Spanish postal system but for anything else use a courier. I have sent items and spent €30 or more – just an envelope with documents through the Spanish postal system back to the UK and had them get lost. The company that I mentioned earlier on – easy post a fantastic but as you said there are other companies that you can go to that offer a similar service and I would expect to pay probably €15 or maybe €20 to send a document to the UK but at least you know it's going to go with a reliable courier firm or at worst be sent by reliable career into the UK and then transferred onto the Royal mail registered post system – all of which are trackable and come with insurance.

Somebody commented earlier about not wanting to spend much money but they are sending a marriage certificate and to be perfectly honest with you the cost not to mention the inconvenience of having a document like this replaced when you consider the high risk of them going missing for the public postal system makes the cost of a career in significant in my opinion – however tight things are!

Incidentally, a few years ago when I worked from home I used to send backwards and forwards to the UK boxes of documents – the boxes that a4 paper come in – I used to use DHL and although the boxes were never fall they probably weighed around about eight or 9 kg and I think they cost about €40 or €50 for each one that was sent so even if you go direct to the courier firm is still an option.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Correo Certificado is Recorded Delivery. 

I have used lots of them from Spain and everything got there ... eventually.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I might use the Couriers then... just to be safe. Better than sorry!

Bloody apostilles!! arghh!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Lolito said:


> ...eventually.


 maybe ripped, broken, or via hong hong (yes that happened to me once) but ... eventually they usually show up!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Lolita - good to know for future reference 

As Steve and xabiachica have said, for this I want to spend more and have it couriered. Our original marriage certificate is pretty irreplaceable.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Correo Certificado is Recorded Delivery.
> 
> I have used lots of them from Spain and everything got there ... eventually.


it's the _eventually _that worries most


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Lolito said:


> Bloody apostilles!! arghh!


Our feelings exactly!

Lol xabiachica yes eventually could be a loooong time!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Lolito said:


> I might use the Couriers then... just to be safe. Better than sorry!
> 
> Bloody apostilles!! arghh!


 Just an idea – I don't know if you have any lawyers near you who do much work with expats they used to work closely with local English run solicitors and they in turn worked closely with a notary in London. They dealt a lot with immigration cases from other countries of the people who were married to non-Europeans and they used to have a regular service of sending paperwork to the notary in London for apostillisation (spello :S).. I remember once needing to get a document verified myself with the aforementioned Milton Keynes stamp and it was quite a long winded situation because the witness of the document was an English registered lawyer who signed the document here in Spain and because of the nature of the particular document despite her being a qualified lawyer the people who the document were being sent to would not accept it is legal because it was signed outside of her practising jurisdiction – therefore she had to return it to the notary in London who notarised her signature and then sent it to Milton Keynes before returning it to me. The whole thing was rather inexpensive if I remember correctly because as they were regularly returning documents to the UK they just put it on their weekly run – so it might be worth you speaking with a local lawyer to see if they offer the UK apostle service and how much they were charged to do it for you – the small amount for their time may be cheaper than the return courier fees!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, I do need to find a solicitor (abogado) anyway as apparently, I can´t get married next month as we wanted to, as I have just found out that although I married and divorced in the UK and never registered my marriage in Spain, I am still married in Spain. Search me!

But after long meetings and talking to people in the Registry Office, I need an Exequatur, to validate my divorce in Spain, until then, I can´t marry again as I would be committing bigamy. Pah! 

For now, I need to register my marriage in Spain to begin with, so I need the apostilla for that document and the same for the divorce sentence. Apparently, it takes about 2 years to get all that done with the Spanish Authorities, so NO weddings for now!

I might as well ask the solicitor, as they might do everything and I can just sit down and see the birds for the next 2 years. At the end of the day, they will be charging me between one and two thousand pounds for all the hassle, as I can´t do it myself, it needs to be done by a solicitor and a procurador. 

On the other hand, I just could go back to the UK and marry there! - But I am sure I would need to be registered as resident in the UK for that to happen.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Well, I do need to find a solicitor (abogado) anyway as apparently, I can´t get married next month as we wanted to, as I have just found out that although I married and divorced in the UK and never registered my marriage in Spain, I am still married in Spain. Search me!
> 
> But after long meetings and talking to people in the Registry Office, I need an Exequatur, to validate my divorce in Spain, until then, I can´t marry again as I would be committing bigamy. Pah!
> 
> ...


ay señor mio!


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

Is it cheaper to re-marry in Spain


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, our apostilled marriage certificate arrived back from the FCO today, so have taken photocopies and will brandish it at the Seguridad Social tomorrow - wish me luck!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Success!! I now have a SS number  The man was very funny, and asked why my mother's name wasn't on the marriage certificate - I honestly thought he was going to say I couldn't get it because of this!

Of course, I'm going to complicate things further in January when I go back as autonoma (haven't fully registered yet as it's looking like I won't teach anyone this side of Christmas) - not sure how that'll work but in the meantime I can get the TSE and CatSalut cards sorted...!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello! I have just ´bought´ two apostilles and paid online using their service. 

Anyone knows what do I have to do now? Should I go to the Post Office here, do they use FEDEX? I have paid 14.50 quid for delivery by Fedex but now I am not sure how to send the envelope to them!! I thought the 14.50 was for both delivery, IN and OUT.

Help pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Hello! I have just ´bought´ two apostilles and paid online using their service.
> 
> Anyone knows what do I have to do now? Should I go to the Post Office here, do they use FEDEX? I have paid 14.50 quid for delivery by Fedex but now I am not sure how to send the envelope to them!! I thought the 14.50 was for both delivery, IN and OUT.
> 
> Help pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee!!


I sent them by courier...


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

We used courier too and it was blimmin' expensive (DHL) - there were some other recommendations in my thread though, I'll dig it out xx

ETA: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/133934-couriers-barcelona.html there are some recommendations there. 

We took ours into a "Workcenter" - they sell stationery and print things, and had a DHL desk. It was very expensive though, so do shop around!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Too late, lol! I just arrived from the Post Office, I sent them ´Special Recorded Delivery´ whatever that means... and paid 5 euros, now, fingers crossed it gets there ... eventually.... lol! Will keep you posted!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Lolito said:


> Too late, lol! I just arrived from the Post Office, I sent them ´Special Recorded Delivery´ whatever that means... and paid 5 euros, now, fingers crossed it gets there ... eventually.... lol! Will keep you posted!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Just to let you know, the apostilles arrived safely this morning, I sent them through normal postal service (recorded delivery) paying 5 euros, and arrived back to me 9 days later, so I think that´s very good, considering! 

Next thing is getting them sworn translated!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Just to let you know, the apostilles arrived safely this morning, I sent them through normal postal service (recorded delivery) paying 5 euros, and arrived back to me 9 days later, so I think that´s very good, considering!
> 
> Next thing is getting them sworn translated!


I'm surprised you need them translated when you have the Hague Apostille on them - that is supposed to be official enough for any purpose

I'd ask again about that if I were you


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Really? uhm.... I have been told they need to be apostilled and translated... but I will ask again.

The apostilla means it is all good but how the Spanish authorities will know that, if they don´t know English? I thought they would have to be translated? Makes sense?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Really? uhm.... I have been told they need to be apostilled and translated... but I will ask again.
> 
> The apostilla means it is all good but how the Spanish authorities will know that, if they don´t know English? I thought they would have to be translated? Makes sense?


I don't know - the apostille means it's genuine - I didn't have to get mine translated

I didn't even need to get my late husband's death cert from the UK apostilled!!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, I agree that it's worth checking again about the translation - the man at Social Security wasn't interested in sworn translation when the original had the apostille... of course this may have been different had we seen another person, but worth checking!

If you do need a sworn translation, http://www.maec.es/es/MenuPpal/Ministerio/Tablondeanuncios/InterpretesJurados/Documents/2011sepIIJJ.pdf is a list of sworn translator by area and language. We paid 30€ to have ours done for my residency.

Good luck!


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

It will need to be translated. As you said they need to know what it says.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bfpijuan said:


> It will need to be translated. As you said they need to know what it says.


so why didn't I have to have my girls' birth certs translated??

before April, I had never even needed to have them Apostilled.............


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

My error, should have gone back and read the beginning. Maybe they don't. I did, but I am American and it was to resister the marriage in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bfpijuan said:


> My error, should have gone back and read the beginning. Maybe they don't. I did, but I am American and it was to resister the marriage in Spain.


it's entirely possible that he will - but I reckon it's worth trying without having them translated - you never know in Spain - as goingtobcn says, a different day, a different guy behind the desk..............


but with the apostille stamp, they _shouldn't - _that was one reason for the apostille convention in the first place


----------



## Simone_esp (Feb 8, 2015)

*Document Required legalising*

The problem is I needed a birth certificate with an apostille stamp so I went wth


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Simone_esp said:


> The problem is I needed a birth certificate with an apostille stamp so I went wth


que????

This thread is over 2 years old - did you mean to make half a post?


----------

